
Gitlab is battling scalability issues - rossmohax
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/gl-infra/production/issues/937
======
slrz
Next up on my wishlist: _GitLab battling the scalability of their license
renewal process for academic users._

~~~
emilycook
Hello! Just wanted to comment on this, since I'm a GitLab employee and my team
is responsible. We currently only have 1 person who is able to do this (my
team is 3 people but we all have our own focus areas), so when he's OoO they
take a while to get renewed. But we're working on training up/getting access
for the rest of the team and also potentially hiring someone else, so
hopefully this can get crossed off your wishlist!

~~~
slrz
Thanks for the explanation. It's just a bit frustrating to not get any reply
for weeks when your license is going to expire in... _looking at calendar_...3
days from now.

Any ETA on when renewals will be possible again?

------
rossmohax
For the whole week there is a degraded service for at least some parts of the
Gitlab.com:

\- web unicorn workers stuck

\- background repo mirrors delayed for hours

\- scheduled pipelines do not run on time

